# Lost one of my Black Australorp hens



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

I had a black Australorp hen that was about 2 months old. When I went to put the chickens up last night she was hiding from me under the coop so she was left out accidentally. It only got to 65 last night. This morning when I went out to let them out I noticed she was out running in the run. Then within a couple of hours she started to not eat or drink and became lethargic. She was walking at the time but then started to not walk and just laid down. Her breathing became heavy and shallow and within another couple of hours she was dead. Does anyone know what might have happened? There was no visible signs of trauma or puss nor anything. I am at a loss. Now I worried that this might happen to the other chickens. Can someone please help?????


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I would start a round of pro-biotics for them, just as preventative. Most likely she has been sick for a while, they like to hide sickness from us and the flock, as to not seem weak. The others may be fine, but just in case. You may also want to add some ACV to some water. I go all natural as much as possible. Was she under weight?


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

No, she looked fine. That's why I'm kind of shocked she just died so fast. Very weird. Thx for the feedback.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Could she have gotten into something she shouldn't have that she maybe thought was food?


----------

